# Historicist/ postmil



## pepper (May 6, 2011)

Are there any other historicist/postmil out there? I am one.


----------



## ADKing (May 6, 2011)

I am one. I'm pretty sure there are several others out there too.


----------



## sastark (May 6, 2011)

pepper said:


> Are there any other historicist/postmil out there?




Yes. Yes, there are.


----------



## christianhope (May 6, 2011)

I'm of that opinion as well.


----------

